# got really drunk and now i think i might be pregnant..update!



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i feel soooo bad.. i have a 3.5 year old.. an 8 months old and was not planning on any more babies.. AF still hasnt showed up.. im BFing but not exclusively..she really likes food! anyways.. it was 2 of my best friends wedding and i got really drunk.. i havnt been drunk in 5 + years and i just really wanted to have a great time.. anyways.. now im scared im pregnant and if i was it would be something like 10 weeks.. im so scared that ive damaged this baby (if it even exists..) and im too scared to even test because im sooo not ready to have another one..


----------



## warrior mama (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, hugs to you. Do you feel pregnant?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i think so.. but im not sure if im just being neurotic or not..







: i guess i should go test and find out for sure.. but then what do i do?


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't worry. Alcohol only damages babies with prolonged repeated exposure. I have another friend who also got really drunk and found out the next day she was pregnant. The baby (now 4) is perfect in every way. HTH


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

Go take a test, mamma.









Not knowing will drive you crazy...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

its just so scary.. ive known and spent a lot of time with kids and adults with FAS and FAE and its not good..at all....


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

omg, fern, I saw this post and then realized it was you! I would feel bad, too, BUT I doubt if one time would cause harm as pp said. Are you going to test soon and find out?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

: yeah.. i guess i better..


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

and to clarify.. i wasnt so drunk i couldnt take care of my kids..who were with me.. and my DH was there totally sober.. im just such a cheap drunk..


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

I have worked with these children you speak of mamma, and let me telll you that I have never come across a case from ONE exposure to alcohal....









It has to be over a LONG period of time...

I know sev. mammas who didn't find out they were pregnant until they'd been drunk at least 4 or 5 times...

Do you know how many fas children there would be if just one or two times caused it?








s mamma...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

okay.. ill try to stop freaking out. thanks...


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

I did this too...
I was probably about 3-4 weeks along with my son and didn't know it. We were whooping it up on vacation in Laughlin, NV. Happy Hour at the Orleans Room, Colorado Belle. $2 Corona's and $1 Tequila shots. I must have spent $20 that night all by myself








Either way, all turned out well...my little one is a happy, healthy 5 yr old boy.

Love to you,
Mel.


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

Go pee on a stick....


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has." —Margaret Mead


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

Fern

I didn't get AF until dd was 15 months, and it's still not back after having ds (who is just a few days older than Ngaio I think) - and he LOVES food.

in any case... it was just one day of drinking!









yes, go pee on a stick....









let us know!!!!!


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PortraitPixie*
I have worked with these children you speak of mamma, and let me telll you that I have never come across a case from ONE exposure to alcohal....









It has to be over a LONG period of time...

I know sev. mammas who didn't find out they were pregnant until they'd been drunk at least 4 or 5 times...

Do you know how many fas children there would be if just one or two times caused it?








s mamma...

I drank three times before I found out I was 12 weeks prego... don't worry mama! My brother has FAS and my mother was getting alot more alchohol than u!!!


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

I drank heavily at 2 weeks pregnant (before I knew) and the again the day before I found out I was pregnant and my dd is just fine. Don't worry yourself to much mama...


----------



## swampwitch (Jul 24, 2006)

...and remember that in many countries women continue to drink in moderation throughout pregnancy. I, too, had a night of drinking to drown my sorrows over a lost job the week before I found out I was pregnant. My doctor (general practicioner who did the official pg test) told me not to worry about it so I'll tell you the same.


----------



## rstump (Jun 15, 2006)

I would out I was pregnant with my first child just after my 21st birthday weekend.

She was perfect. You can't change the past. You do the best with what you know now.

I have never heard of anything negative from one exposure. I had anixiety attacks near the end of my 3rd pregnancy so my midwife had me drink a glass a wine when they were coming on. It only happened a few times but it REALLY helped. (I know not everyone will agree) but it worked for me.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Fern-

I have to confess that I too got drunk during this pregnancy. I was in Mexico and I didn't think I was pregnant yet so I drank beer all day with my mom on the beach. I feel really really bad because I would have been just a couple of days along, and I hope everything got divided correctly and all that.







:

No matter how it turns out, please try to remember that everything happens for a reason...







s Mama.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks leah..


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

For one thing, it takes two weeks from egg release to implantation. So...the egg that had already dropped was not affected by alcohol. And since you did not drink after implantation, the embryo is not affected by that one bout of alcohol. The fertilized egg was not attached anywhere, getting anything from your body-- except a nice ride. For that time, it was on it's own, floating around, looking for a nice spot to land.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
For one thing, it takes two weeks from egg release to implantation. So...the egg that had already dropped was not affected by alcohol. And since you did not drink after implantation, the embryo is not affected by that one night night. The fertilized egg was not attached anywhere, getting anything from your body-- except a nice ride. For that time, it was on it's own, floating around, looking for a nice spot to land.

Cool.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PortraitPixie*

Do you know how many fas children there would be if just one or two times caused it?








s mamma...

Ditto this! This is exactly what I was thinking.

I too got very drunk several times before I had a clue my older son had set up residence in my belly.

I'm not even slightly worried that your drinking could have damaged a fetus, what I *am* worried about is that that pregnancy test gives you the answer that you want.







: I'm sending BFN vibes to you my dear.







s


----------



## crazyeight (Mar 29, 2006)

happened to me too!! new years eve party and ds was sleeping soundly in a friends room, party was going and i wanted to let loose.....little did i know it was going to be the last time for a while!! i was about 5 weeks along or so....baby seems fine so far. i will let you know if she comes out with a long island iced tea in her hand!!!


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
Pretty much anyone who drinks probably has experienced this. Especially because drinking/sex/fun times all go hand in hand in a lot of cases yk?

Ain't that the truth. I was drunk for pretty much the entire start of my first pregnancy, well - until I was three weeks late and the tests finally showed up positive. The tests kept coming up negative, so I kept drinking...eh-oh. And I was on some sort of painkillers as well, as I'd just had some major surgery...and it was all unplanned...I just thought I was excessively tired from all the partying.








:

She turned out pretty well though, I think. Hugs to you, and I also hope things turn out however you wish them to, Fern. I look forward to an update!!!


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhinderliter*
i will let you know if she comes out with a long island iced tea in her hand!!!









Well, it's even _better_ if she can make one for mama too. After labor, sure would be nice...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

well im going to test tomorow.. but im hoping im not..as much as i adore babies and loved being pregant.. im so not ready to have another baby!! i love my babies.. but i feel completely content with 2







:


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

*


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I was drinking a fair amount the first 4 months of pregnancy with Alex. He's fine. (before I get flamed, I was on the pill, and failed the pregnancy test at 17 weeks.)


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I also never saw a baby with any bad results from one party night, mama.

Relax







and keep us posted


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

: wow! I could have a new family member soon!







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama*







: wow! I could have a new family member soon!







:


dont tell yer mom









ps. still no news..


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
dont tell yer mom









ps. still no news..

oooooooh, jees! I was totally looking forward to telling her.









like, guess what I just heard.....








:


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Anything yet?


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't worry, I did the same thing with DS1, DH and I had a 40 of Vodka, and I did not know I was preg, DS is just fine, smart little guy. It happens to alot of us. FWIW My mom told me she drank, and smoked cigs and weed till she was 3 months preg with me, she says she did not know she was preg, I'm fine, well sorta







I don't look funny or have AFS.


----------



## ~gilli~ (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama*
Well, it's even _better_ if she can make one for mama too. After labor, sure would be nice...


















Sooo true!


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

Add me to the list of drunk preggos! I got a BFN on Friday...whooped it up all weekend...and BFP on Sunday. Luckily, little bean didn't have an umbilical cord yet, so I'm not worried.

Here's hoping for your BFN, since that is what you want. GL!


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

: that's how I fell pregnant with my DD and the one I have now.

I know not much help but I hope you get the results you want.

Alcohol = The most potent fertility drug for me. Same brand of Vodka both times too..


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

I got preggo the weekend of my 21st birthday








So yeah don't worry my little man is just fine! He is 3 months old and growing so much! 18 pounds and 26 inches long now!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

To the OP - I haven't BDTD but I can understand how nervous you are. Thanks to everyone else for sharing their stories - it is helping me too.

I did not have any signs of being preggo (yes periods and all) until I found out at a routine yearly exam at 16 weeks







: My motto had been, work hard-play hard and my lifestyle mirrored this. I wasn't drinking very day but there were some nights at the pub where I don't remember leaving. I was also smoking a pack a day. So far everything feels fine but there is still the 'what ifs' running through the back of my mind. Only time will tell.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

its good to get this kinda stuff off your chest.. huh?.. its like..no one wants to talk about for fear of being flamed..but we have all done it.

anyways.. i went to the pharmacy yesterday or was it the the day before.. picked up a test and i couldnt make myself buy it. i dont know why but i feel like im not ready to know..







: am i crazy or what. feeling pretty queezy and tired today.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh MamaFern,







Whatever you decide or happens were here for you.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

fern~







Sorry to have been insensitive before. I hope that it's just your body playing tricks on you. I've had that happen many times.

it'll all turn out all right.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

My friend took a pregnancy test at her doctor's office and actually put water in her urine because she just couldn't bear to know if she was pregnant or not (she was 17 at the time). She even told me later that she really wasn't herself when she was doing it, she was outside her body watching herself sabbotage the test. It felt surreal to her. She finally found out at 5 months that she was having a girl... Scary.

Good luck, Fern...







And I agree with Jaz- you could be psyching yourself out. You know "what you fear you create". I have been absolutely convinced before that I was pregnant, and two weeks late, with no bun in the oven at all. Could just be nerves after all! Everything will work out, Mama...


----------



## celia (Apr 22, 2005)

me too- I drank several times before I knew when I was pregnant AND... I was still taking the pill for a couple weeks.

DD is 18 mo. old now and just fine, slightly ahead on every milestone AND, thus far hasn't displayed any signs of a drinking problem.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

no..

im trying to convince myself that everything is okay and that im not and all of that but i still really want to test and find out for sure.. but havn't yet...


----------



## warrior mama (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey MamaFern,
Thinking about you!
Maybe if you test it'll be a load of your mind. Whatever happens everything will be okay


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Please test, you're driving all of us crazy!


----------



## SoggyGranolaMomma (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, please test. All us newsbag Nov05 mommas want to know!!









But seriously, there is no such thing as a accident. Things happen for a reason and this will work out one way or another.

It's always best to know so you can move forward.


----------



## celia (Apr 22, 2005)

It's best to know so WE can move forward.







The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

okay, we nosy mammas really want to know.


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celia*
It's best to know so WE can move forward.







The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

up







you guys are hilarious!! but seriously. i will soon. like today or tomorow.. i just dont really want to spend my last 13$ on a pee test.. they are mad expensive around here....


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

If you have a Target near by try them. I got my last two tests there for $7 on sale- They were the Target brand.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im in canada..


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Ahh bummer! Best of luck!!!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm coming in late here, but wanted to give my BIG BTDT story. With my most recent pregnancy, I didn't know I was pg until I was 20 weeks along. Yep, that's right, 20 weeks! I never got AF back after DD's birth and had no idea. I've always carried my weight in my mid-section, so it wasn't obvious. I just thought I was adding a couple of lbs and that I needed to do some extra time at the gym.









So anyway... during the almost 5 months that I was pg and had no idea, I drank on several occassions. A few occassions, I drank excessively. Mostly wine (which I wouldn't worry about so much, but that's just me), but after my best friend's mom's funeral (she died after a horrible, drawn out 2 yr long battle with breast cancer, during which I was my friend's main support system), all of us girls took our friend out to celebrate her mom's life. I think I had 5 vodka/tonics.









Needless to say, when I found out I was pg, I was HORRIFIED that I'd been drinking as if I wasn't pg for so long. But I had a complete ultrasound a few days later (to date the pg and to do all the routine 20 week u/s developmental checks) and everything was fine. I was still a little nervous, but he'snow almost 4 months old and is a perfectly healthy, super chunk of a baby.









Not that I'm advocating drinking excessively during pregnancy, but in my case, I've seen no noticeable effects. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

I had a margarita at around 2 weeks preg. *ducks* Got a BFP about 2 weeks later. Whoops!

Now I have to subscribe to this.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg*
With my most recent pregnancy, I didn't know I was pg until I was 20 weeks along. Yep, that's right, 20 weeks!

Wow! Mamameg, you beat me : ) I was 15 weeks along with my first when I found out I was pregnant and only found out at a routine pap.
Thus, my occasional indulgence in alcohol in my early pregnancy (few weeks along).
I also want to mention that I almost immediately lost my taste for alcohol right after that even though I didn't know I was pregnant.


----------



## EmilyS (Jan 15, 2006)

I got pregnant the night of my wedding last year and didn't find out for over a month. We honeymooned in Paris (where we drank huge amounts of wine) and Ireland (where I played all day at sessions and drank a fair amount of Guinness). I was sure I was going to miscarry becasue of travelling and not taking care of my body but low and behold our little Clare (named after COunty Clare) was born in May and she is just as perfect as perfect can be. So I don't think you havemuch to worry about...


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Any update? I'm dying to know...I'm stalking you.







:


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hugs Mamafern. I've been following this thread for a little while, and I just wanted to stop by and see how you're doing. Have you tested yet? How are you feeling?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Silently stalking...


----------



## nepenthesea (Apr 15, 2005)

MammaFern, don't worry. One of my sisters got REALLY drunk one weekend, and found out she was pregnant afterward. I guess that's a common concern. Her pregnancy and her baby were just fine







.

Good luck to you


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre*
Any update? I'm dying to know...I'm stalking you.







:









I think you're not alone in that.







Good luck Mama Fern.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Any news? I hope you find out soon and are able to wrap your mind around what ever the result is quickly!


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

MamaFern, I hear ya! Almost a month ago I got married and my new husband and I decided that we'd take a wee break from condoms just for our wedding night.
We figured we were safe (safe-ish anyway) since I'd had my period the week before the wedding.
I'm now 4 days late.
I was really looking forward to planning a baby, to TTC!! My dss was an oops he had in a previous relationship (a glorious oops who is as much my child as if I bore him myself), and our daughter was conceived while I was taking birth control. We had been using condoms since my faith in the pill was shaken, and when I went back on them after Grace was born they made me feel...um, homicidal.
So, I can totally relate to the take the test/not take the test inner debate. I would love to have another baby, but I am not feeling really ready...

Keep us posted and I'll let you know how I do too!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

:


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

Swallowed my worry and took a test...

It's official, I'm pregnant







:

How about you Fern?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

still no update.

im away visiting family (have been since last week) and i decided that i want to be home when i find out ( my partner and i are having BIG issues and im not feeling like i can cope right now).. im heading there friday and i plan to test then. i will let you all know as soon as i do. im sorry to keep you all waiting


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Hope everything turns out how you want it


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Oh, Fern...


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lesley&grace*
Swallowed my worry and took a test...

It's official, I'm pregnant







:

How about you Fern?

Congratulations!!!

and
Fern it'll be ok... whatever will be, will be...


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

Swallowed my worry and took a test...

It's official, I'm pregnant

How about you Fern
Congrats.. I'm in the same boat right now our oops was 11 days ago.. so I have a day or 2 until I can test.

Good luck Mama Fern!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Good luck on getting the answer you want. Just know that no matter what the result is, it's nothing that you're not capable of handling. You will find a way.


----------



## bright (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Fern, I dunno if this has been said coz I skipped a lot of the thread, but I've read that getting drunk one time is almost always no big deal at all. Even regular moderate drinking can be okay.

I got loaded when I was about 4 weeks pregnant and my kid turned out fine.

Good luck! I'm hoping for the best thing for you, whatever that is.


----------



## augustgirl69 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll add to the drinking thing too - to make you feel better.
First of all- straight from my Dr. NOTHING you do in the first 12-14 DPO can hust your baby, they are not getting your blood yet, so please relax!
Second, I just recently found out I was PG with #4 after a HUGE weekend of drinking at my little sisters wedding. I do not normally drink so a little went a long way







:

HUGS!!!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Fern!
Just wanted to send good vibes your way.









Dawn


----------



## warrior mama (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Fern
I hope you are doing okay. It made me smile to see that there are 3,119 views of this thread........


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

Swallowed my worry and took a test...

It's official, I'm pregnant
I took mine this morning.....

BFP.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stellimamo*
I took mine this morning.....

BFP.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

It's Friday.....have you gotten a chance to test yet?


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Sending you many positive vibes, Fern.









Love,
Another Mama of a perfect babe who survived a few parties in utero before his Mama knew she was pregnant.


----------



## forty's_wifey (Aug 1, 2006)

Silent reader here







: wondering if you took the test yet fern? Hoping you get the answer you are looking for


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

i'm also wondering if you tested yet?!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

:


----------



## Heathermhill (Sep 25, 2005)

OK Now you've got me wondering too!
Looks like you have a lot of support here either way!







:


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

There needs to be a smilie with its chin in one hand and its other hand drumming its fingers.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

this is so intense!!!!!!!

congrats to the mommas with bfp's!!!!

sorry no test. i just got home..im running to the store 1st thing in the am and yiu willl be the first 1000 to know.









thanks for all of the love and support. mdc rocks.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

No pressure or anything.









My fingers are crossed for your BFN.







:


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Woman! DH finally asked who I was stalking tonight...









Good luck in the morning! I hope yo uget the answer you want....and then immediately share it here.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Okay well???


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes...well....???







:


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

she lives on the west coast. BACK OFF!


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

How intense......


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

We're dying here. Hope you've tested. Hey... if you get a BFP, you can always tell your DC that his/her announcement was made before thousands of people all at once.









As an aside... just how many women have ended up with BFPs during this thread?!?!?


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i got a bfn!!!!!!!







:
thank goddess!

so what the hell is wrong with me!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

...maybe you just aren't regular yet? I had my first PP AF two months ago. I thought I was pregnant for usre. Nope, she showed last night.


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad you got the answer you wanted!! Whew!!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Oh, Fern, I'm so happy for you!!!









Now you can breathe a sigh of relief... Hope your cycle is regulated soon so you don't have to worry so much!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

well.. i havnt seen a cycle yet







: but ive been so queezy and everything. im still not totally convinced, but untill im in labour ill believe it







hopefully my false symptoms will go away now that i tested and stop fretting about it

and im glad i got the answer i did. but also kinda sad, but not really. its hard to explain.

Thank you so much to everyone who suported me through this. i couldnt really tell anyone in real life, save my amazing SIL (MDC majazama) so it was really hard.

so..
























































to all of you wonderful woman..

sad to se this thread end. it was so popular.. like we dont have enuff drama as it is without my pregnancy scare.. so whose next, huh?


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
so whose next, huh?

I was thinking about moving to the States and forming a new NorthWest Fascist Party...


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Great news, Mama Fern! I have been "watching" (stalking emoticon needed???) for days, and I am so relieved for you.

I understand your ambivalence, though. All will be as it should . . . either way, really.

Hang in there and be good to yourself . . it's been a rough few weeks!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
I was thinking about moving to the States and forming a new NorthWest Fascist Party...


















:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

there should be an ass whoppin smilie in here


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey Mamafern, I've been anxiously waiting for you







and I'm so glad you got the BFN. I totally understand the 'almost' sad for a bfn tho. Hugs mama


----------



## warrior mama (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, I'm happy for you! And glad you put me out of my misery


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad you got your desired answer!









Quote:

so whose next, huh?
I know of at least one mama who's doing the BFN crossing fingers, begging, pleading to the goddesses, etc. She's at CD number 52 but breastfeeding LOADS and using POP.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, I know it can't be me since I haven't had sex in several months.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

It's NOT going to be me either.







My partner isn't touching me with a ten foot pole, unless I'm like two days before AF or 2 days after.







And it helps that he is like 9 hour drive away right now. I told him if he comes to visit when I'm ovulating, I will kick his a$$.









I've got PLENTY on my plate right now, thank you very much.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my dp doesnt seem to be detered by the idea of another baby..but i am now that i know im not pregnant. im scared to death of sex.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
my dp doesnt seem to be detered by the idea of another baby..

yah, right! didn't he say he would jump off a bridge if you had another one?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

yeah he says that.. but then he tries to seduce me every second. maybe he just missed me, huh..


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I just realized how many times this thing has been viewed. You are one popular mama, Fern!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

its actually rather embarrasing!







but i also feel very loved.







: gotta love airing your dirty laundry for all of mcd to see..


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Argh!
If only I came to the Pregnant forum more often, I have a small stash of tests and I should have just given you one


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
its actually rather embarrasing!







but i also feel very loved.







: gotta love airing your dirty laundry for all of mcd to see..









Well, at least you know you're not the only one...


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Fern- Congrats on the BFN!!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## momoen1 (May 12, 2004)

I'm happy you got the test result you wanted, MamaFern. I'm in the same boat you were just in. I was actually in the Nov 05 DDC, but didn't post all that often. I just keep hoping my cycle isn't regular yet. I plan to test this weekend. I think I might go crazy trying to wait that long. It's seems to be the only thing occupying my brain right now. This will be #4 if I am pregnant, and I try to talk to my dh about it, but it doesn't seem to matter to him one way or the other. Anyway, congrats again.







: Hoping to see my own BFN this weekend.

Mona


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Yay! I'm glad you got the result you wanted







I had my first pp AF um... 39 days ago and dh doesn't want to buy a test at the drug store so we have to order them online and wait. But I'm probably just not regular yet because dd still nurses a TON. I really haven't had any symptoms except being tired and I was sick last week (24 hour flu that took a few days to recover from) so I could just be tired from that...

love and peace.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my "symptoms" finally faded.. i guess i was making myself sick. the power of the mind is amazing..huh..


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
my "symptoms" finally faded.. i guess i was making myself sick. the power of the mind is amazing..huh..

No kidding. It's been 60 days since my LMP. I've been nauseated, cranky, achy, exhausted, had food aversions, etc. Am very glad I got a BFN this AM.


----------



## momoen1 (May 12, 2004)

Yay. I got a bfn. I was really stressed thinking about my 9 mo dd and my milk supply drying up. She eats some solids, but really I'm her main source of food. It's so frustrating. I wish my period would just become regular. When she was 5 mo I had my first PP AF. Then the next month nothing. Then the following 2 months my AF was right on schedule. Then nothing for August. I can't take the stress.









Mona


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoen1*
Yay. I got a bfn. I was really stressed thinking about my 9 mo dd and my milk supply drying up. She eats some solids, but really I'm her main source of food. It's so frustrating. I wish my period would just become regular. When she was 5 mo I had my first PP AF. Then the next month nothing. Then the following 2 months my AF was right on schedule. Then nothing for August. I can't take the stress.









Mona

congrats!! its such a relief to get a BFN! when you dont want a baby that is


----------



## amandajf (May 15, 2002)

oops


----------

